# Graphics Card’s memory



## Cat (Apr 18, 2019)

What is the appropriate Video card Memory for a Windows computer (xeon 12 cores) with 2 display monitors: a 4k/60Hz (100% size)and a 1440p monitor? Would 2GB video memory be enough? I have a Nvidia gtx 1050 - 2 GB card (small footprint). Should I upgrade to a beefier card, 4gb or even more? I run Cubase 10 and Vienna Ens pro only.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2019)

I say no.

https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-myths,3694-5.html


----------



## Cat (Apr 18, 2019)

so no, as in no need to upgrade? Good, thanks! Interesting article you linked but it is mainly for gamers (which I do not do on this machine at all).


Nick Batzdorf said:


> I say no.
> https://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/graphics-card-myths,3694-5.html


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Apr 18, 2019)

Right, I don't see any reason to update it. And the fact that it's mainly for games is exactly the point.


----------



## Damarus (Apr 18, 2019)

I would only upgrade if you see issues. The memory is mostly for gaming and graphical applications. It shouldnt take that much to drive those displays.


----------



## LinusW (Apr 19, 2019)

2 GB is enough for my iMac running the built-in 5K (5120x2880) and external QHD (2560x1440) displays. 
With a GTX 1050, you're fine!


----------

